# Power Portion



## WantsPE (Apr 27, 2009)

I wanted to thank everyone on here for answering my questions and all the good suggestions. I think I did fairly well, hopefully it is well enough to pass.

I am trying to get a feel for how others performed and what they thought of the test (Easy/Medium/Hard).

Thanks everyone...


----------



## le.boot (Apr 27, 2009)

I thought it was hard, but I'm no genius. I could have used more time. I also felt like some topics were over represented. I took it last year (missed by one point) and thought I failed for sure. This year I'm not sure - hope I passed, but I did guess on several problems.

How do they do the scoring? Is it curved? I've heard that it is and also that it isn't..


----------



## Gerbera (Apr 27, 2009)

Well.....

I felt pretty good about the morning session. In fact, I really enjoyed my lunch break and was feeling confident. However, I knew that I was only half way done and didn't start celebrating at that point. It was a good thing too, because the afternoon session really kicked my behind. :shakehead: I don't know if it was brain fatigue or perhaps not sleeping well the whole week finally caught up with me, but I really struggled in the afternoon. I hope that I got enough correct to pass, but I don't know. I don't have a good feel one way or the other; will just have to wait for the results to come back...


----------



## KEG (Apr 27, 2009)

I thought it was probably in the medium to hard range. I felt really confident after the morning session and not quite as good about the afternoon. Granted, this was my fourth time taking the exam so I wasn't nervous at all, had been studying for 3+ months, knew my reference material very well and felt that I had done everything possible to prepare. I was glad it was all power this time b/c that helped me alot, I think.

No clue on the cut scores b/c the highest I've made in 3 tries is around 65% (3rd try). I'm just hoping and praying for a passing score!! Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## AlaskaPE (Apr 28, 2009)

I felt good with the morning section, but trailed off a bit on the afternoon. I had nine or ten problems in the PM session that I had to guess on, but none in the morning. Although from experience, getting an answer isn't any guarantee of being correct...

I hope we all passed...


----------



## WWalker (Apr 29, 2009)

I thought it was pretty tough too. This was my first time, so I don't have anything to compare against except previous test takers.

I also thought certain areas were a little over represented. Guessing doesn't mean much. I was able to "reverse-engineer" into just about every answer they listed - which made my stomach drop through the chair.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Lucy (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't understand why we need two sessions for almost the same type of questions.


----------

